

Ask HN: London meetup - anyone interested in environmental startups? - chrisb

I'm going to the London HN meetup this Thursday, and I'd love to meet/chat with anyone who is interested in environmental/sustainability/"green" issues.<p>Irritatingly I don't have any sure-fire startup ideas that are guaranteed to save the planet + make money + be incredibly cool; but they say that "small discussions leads to great plans"[1] , so if anyone would like to discuss startup ideas around an environmental theme, or is already starting-up something environmental, please leave a note here...<p>www.ukenergywatch.org.uk is something I'm currently putting together, very work-in-progress, but it was never planned to be a business (and as you can see, I'm not a designer :). I'm fairly good at the technical stuff, sadly not so good at coming up with revolutionary ideas or designs.<p>Looking forward to hearing from you.<p>[1] ok, it's possible that no-one's ever said that.
======
Peroni
I'll be there tonight Chris & I work closely with a seriously tech orientated
green energy company here in the city.

Recruiter hat off - Start-up fanatic hat on: I'd be more than happy to chat
with you about some of my experiences with them.

